# changement batterie ipad



## dada69 (23 Juillet 2010)

Hello

j'ai lu le manuel de l'Ipad, bon, rien de neuf sous le soleil si ce n'est une phrase qui a attirée mon attention vis à vis de la batterie

en gros il est indiqué que la batterie est une pièce d'usure (merci, nous savons...) et qu'il n'est pas possible de la remplacer soi même (idem...) et que cette intervention ... (c'est là que cela devient intéressant ) *doit être confiée à un technicien Apple*

La bonne nouvelle c'est qu'il apparait qu'Apple s'organise pour, le cas échéant, pouvoir vous changer la batterie dans un service de réparation, ce qui est une très bonne nouvelle car cela retire l'aspect "jetable" de l'Ipad

reste à imaginer le tarif... disons qu'à moins de 200 c'est acceptable, 100 cela serait mieux mais bon... 

wait and see


----------



## Gr3gZZ (23 Juillet 2010)

200 euros une batterie soit quasi la moitié du prix de l'ipad ? Vous êtes vraiment près à accepter n'importe quoi.


----------



## Gwen (23 Juillet 2010)

200 euros ne me semble pas abuser, c'est même un bon prix pour une batterie aussi grande.


----------



## momo-fr (23 Juillet 2010)

Le remplacement de la batterie de l'iPad coûte 99 &#8364; TTC (hors port si vous n'allez pas dans un centre agréé Apple ou un Apple store), il s'agit en fait de la mise à dispo d'un iPad neuf en échange du votre (neuf ou reconditionné à mon avis) :

http://www.apple.com/fr/support/ipad/service/battery/


----------



## Gwen (23 Juillet 2010)

WAHOOO. c'est vraiment pas cher.


----------



## Loveit (23 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,
On a 1 an de garantie pour l'ipad ? c'est bien ça ?


----------



## momo-fr (23 Juillet 2010)

La question qui reste à se poser pour cette histoire de changement c'est quel iPad on aura en échange ?

Si on pense que la batterie dure 3 ans environ, on en sera à la rev2 ou 3, sûrement avec une camera, un proc plus rapide, plus de ram vont-ils nous fourguer le modèle similaire en capacité (j'ai un 32 Go) mais dans la rev du moment ou nous refourguer un vieux stock d'iPad rev1 ?

That is the question no ?


----------



## Gwen (23 Juillet 2010)

Sûrement un vieux stock de V1.


----------



## momo-fr (23 Juillet 2010)

J'en ai bien l'impression, sinon ce serait très (trop ?) cool


----------



## dada69 (24 Juillet 2010)

merci momo pour la mention de la page sur le site Apple !

elle est effectivement très claire !

du coup, pour moi qui envisageait de prendre un AppleCare justement pour cette histoire de batterie et sachant que le dit Apple Care vaut *justement* 99&#8364;, je pense que je vais m'en passer

Cool


----------

